
How to Lose 30 Pounds in 24 Hours: The Definitive Guide to Cutting Weight - jonmc12
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2009/03/18/how-to-cut-weight/
======
trickjarrett
Not entrepreneurial. Flagged.

